# Rider weight



## L&Jfarms (Jul 16, 2008)

Okay i'm 6'7 and 270 pounds. (I know big boy) I want to get a horse to do some trail rides with. My problem is, is i don't know what horse i should get with my weight.:sob: What horse would be good for me?


----------



## southerngurl (May 11, 2003)

I'm not going to be real exacting help, but make sure the horse has good bone, just because it's tall or even just because it's heavy doesn't mean it's able to carry a lot of weight. And you'll want a good barrel so you don't feel like your legs are dangling. You'll also want to keep your horse in athletic condition, not couch potato condition. His extra weight would only add to the load.

There are a lot of people riding drafts and draft crosses and saddles can be found for them. My neighbor had a belgian mule that bordered our property, now that puppy could have carried around anyone all day long! That sucker was stout and a sight to see bounding up the hill!

A good sized mule would be a consideration, they are very strong!


----------



## southerngurl (May 11, 2003)

Here's an article that might help:

http://ezinearticles.com/?How-Much-Weight-Can-a-Horse-Carry?&id=341252


----------



## nancynancy (Dec 30, 2006)

I am short, but heavy. I had looked at haflingers, but they were just too short for my taste. I had been insulted years ago by being put on a draft horse at a stable while my two older, slimmer sisters were put on standard horses, so I was hesitant to go with a full draft horse when I decided to find my own horse.

I ended up with an older Hanoverian. She is a warm blood, about 16.3 hands, 20 years old. She is very sound and we work well together. I have no worries about her being able to carry me well and since she is larger, we "fit" together.

Don't ever let your size deter you from riding.


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

I am heavy and I got a horse that isn't huge, but well built. If the horse is too big, they have to carry their own weight as well as yours. However, at your height, I'd look for a nice warmblood or draft cross with some size and good athletic ability. As a rule of thumb they say you should weigh 20% or less of your horse's weight, but a fit horse can carry more. Do be careful to condition your horse slowly and that you ride it lightly - a lightweight person can be very heavy on a horse's back if they don't know how to ride. A heavy person can sit balanced and move with the horse and be comfortable for the horse. 

If you are inexperienced, get some lessons and training on how to ride and maybe you can find someone you trust to help you buy an appropriate horse.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

If you're interesting in trail riding, I'd look at a gaited horse. They can carry comfortably much more weight than a trotting horse. If you live in flat land, then you should be able to find a lot of Walking Horses that are pretty large. They are one of the larger gaited breeds. They are fast and smooth (if they do what they're supposed to do.)
If you live in hilly areas or want to work with livestock, I'd look for a large Missouri Foxtrotter. They are more agile and keep their gait better over rough ground but they are not as fast at their gait generally as a Walker. One of the first lines in the breed standard for Foxtrotter is "can carry weight." But they generally run shorter than a Walker.
I would also look for a horse over 7 or 8 years old as their bones are fully formed and less likely to break down than younger horse. Also look for a horse that has shorter coupling (the length between the hip and ribs) and who doesn't object to weight carrying. I've seen some big well built horses really object to weight while smaller, narrow ones packed it on easily.



Believe me, you won't be sorry for checking them out. Your own bones will thank you.


----------



## Jay27 (Jan 11, 2010)

Draft crosses are nice... I've seen some very nice clydesdale/quarter horses. As another poster said, Fox Trotters also come pretty big and are nice and smooth.


----------



## cnvh (Jun 11, 2008)

The general rule of thumb is that a horse can comfortably carry 20-24% of its own body weight, but the horse's conformation plays a huge part. A short-backed horse can carry the weight much better than a long-backed horse, for instance. Most draft-y breeds should be able to carry you just fine.

To whomever said they were "insulted" to have been put on a draft horse... well, if the draft horse is the one they have that can best carry your weight, then so be it. It's not about your feelings, it's about the safety of the horse-- end of story. (And before you get upset about me being fat-prejudiced, forget it-- I'm fat too. I have to be very careful with the horses I ride; I can't just hop on anything either.)

FWIW, I went to a starter trial last fall (think 3-day eventing, kind-of) and there were a number of people there riding Belgians. Just because they're drafts, doesn't mean all they can do is walk in front of a plow!!


----------



## RideBarefoot (Jun 29, 2008)

cnvh said:


> Just because they're drafts, doesn't mean all they can do is walk in front of a plow!!


 
Indeed..drafts and draft crosses are quite popular in the field. Two at the Blessing of the Hounds at Thanksgiving


----------



## danielsumner (Jul 18, 2009)

I spotted this thread I just had to stop and read. I've been thinking about getting a horse or a mule, but I'm heavy, 5'10 and 235lbs. Had horses and ponys as a kid. Would love to ride again, but worry about the weight issue. Already learned something new, I know about the different breeds ect, but never thought or read much about the age of the animal. It make a lot of sense.

Daniel


----------



## southerngurl (May 11, 2003)

What a pretty picture! Although the outfits always look kind of funny on the men to me


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

I'm a big guy. The horse will usually tell me if it can't handle me. I can tell by the way they handle the load. Being a good rider helps. A small sloppy rider is harder on a horse than a large skilled rider. That's why pack horses usually carry a smaller load, the load can't "help".

Funny thing is that I've ridden 14 H light boned horses who could handle me better than some big stout horses. IMO a horse with good balance can handle more weight than a clumsy horse.


----------



## gracie88 (May 29, 2007)

I'd suggest a Friesian, they've got style, hair, and you'd be one of the few people that don't look like a kid up there  

Seriously, I would second this:


> If you are inexperienced, get some lessons and training on how to ride and maybe you can find someone you trust to help you buy an appropriate horse.


DH is about your size, and he had a 16hh Qh. She had good bone, was a big strong girl but from a distance, he looked like an average size guy on a little cutting horse. She carried him ok, but a slightly taller, light draft type would have been better, proportion-wise.


----------



## Fever4CowBells (Sep 9, 2009)

I am new to HS, so glad I can across this thread. I'm a tall and hefty girl myself and I have been recently "pasture shopping" for a good horse to fit me. I will certainly take all the information I've read, with me next time I go out looking.


----------



## bluebird2o2 (Feb 14, 2007)

Morgans are known for there weight carrying ability.the old style ones are heavy boned.


----------



## secretcreek (Jan 24, 2010)

Here in SE Ohio I have a tall friend who rescues draft and draftx's from the Amish livestock auction kill pen who've turned out to be wonderful riding horses. He rides his draft horses all over the place- even thru the local Mcd's drive thru window.


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

Just out of curiousity... does anyone know how to figure how much weight a donkey or mule can carry in relation to their size?


----------



## Cliff (Jun 30, 2007)

Who is the huntsman in the pic? He looks familiar. Which hunt is it?
Looks like they're finally getting a little southern/july (read Hardaway) blood in their hounds up that way.


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

Just wanted to say, Arabs are specifically built to carry large weights. And, don't forget to add in the weight of your tack; a western saddle can be an additional 25 pounds or so.


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

Another vote for draft cross. I used to ride a 1/2 Belgian, and I was by no means a 'big' person at the time (I was about 120 back then, sigh). 

I would vote for warmblood too, because they generally are larger and have good bone structure. BUT, having also worked with those, I can say alot of them are on the opinionated/tempermental side and I personally think they are better left to experienced riders than beginner/novices. (and by experienced I mean you've ridden more than one or two horses in your life.)


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

beccachow said:


> Just wanted to say, Arabs are specifically built to carry large weights. And, don't forget to add in the weight of your tack; a western saddle can be an additional 25 pounds or so.


One thing I was told when I was in Pony Club about an eon ago is that a medium sized horse can carry more weight than a larger one. The larger one is already carrying his own weight and may not have sturdier joints or bones than the medium one. Made sense to me, but also a heavy person can cause a smaller horse to get out of balance more easily. They recommended a horse about 15 hh to 15.2 hh as the most efficient size. From what I've seen Arabs are very strong for their size. I was thinking, as I am heavy, that a artificial saddle would be lighter than the heavy western leather ones... just something to consider.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

Story time.

Years ago I worked on a ranch in Montana. The boss made the mistake of buying a Hackney pony for his grandkids. Of course this high strung little dink was too much for kids. I hated the little so and so because every time I wrangled horses he would cause trouble, quit the bunch, kick, etc. The boss finally decided to sell him at auction. He asked me if I would ride him for a day to "take the edge off" before he ran him through the ring. Now your average cowboy would have told him to take a flying leap, but I hated this little (expletive deleted) enough to take the task with relish. At the time I was around 220 pounds. I doubt that he weighed more than 600 lbs. Not only did that little bugger handle my weight, he performed admirably. He worked his little tail off and would not quit. I gained a new respect for him. At no time was I afraid that he couldn't handle me. 

I guess the moral of the story (if there is one) is that the size of the heart of the horse is more important than the size of the horse.



I'm not saying that one should expect a clearly undersized horse to carry an oversize load, but that a small horse with heart will carry a helluv a lot more than a large horse with no heart.


----------

